# Div/Tabellen - Aufteilung



## Trash (1. März 2011)

Hallo,
wie ist denn eigentlich das "Standardvorgehen", dass bei der Verwendung von DIV oder TABLE empfohlen wird.

DIV -> Umsetzung des Layouts
TABLE -> Umsetzung des Contents

?

Oder spricht z.B. etwas dagegen, den Content auch in DIVs umzusetzen, wenn man CSS beherrscht?

Danke!


----------



## tester33 (1. März 2011)

table bietet wohl mehr HTML Formatierungen, mit CSS und so weiter kann man beide wohl gleich gut bearbeiten, table sind bei komplexen Homepages vielleicht fast besser, wenn man verschiedene Sachen hat wie:
News, Menü, Footer, Farbverlauf Rand usw.
Im Allgemeinen ist es auch eine gewohnheits Sache. Desweiteren zählt auch die Browser Optimierung, mit div hatte ich bis jetzt mehr Probleme von wegen Abstand usw. Aber im Grundsatz kann man meines Wissens mit beiden das Gleiche bewirken.

MfG
Simon


----------



## SpiceLab (2. März 2011)

Warum Layout mit Tabellen dumm ist: Probleme definiert, Lösungen angeboten.

Merke: <table> dient semantisch zum Auszeichnen tabellarischer Daten/Inhalte, und nicht als Gestaltungswerkzeug eines Webdokuments, unabhängig wie komplex und umfangreich der Seitenaufbau / -inhalt ist.


----------



## hela (2. März 2011)

tester33 hat gesagt.:


> table bietet wohl mehr HTML Formatierungen, mit CSS und so weiter kann man beide wohl gleich gut bearbeiten, table sind bei komplexen Homepages vielleicht fast besser, wenn man verschiedene Sachen hat wie:
> News, Menü, Footer, Farbverlauf Rand usw.
> Im Allgemeinen ist es auch eine gewohnheits Sache. Desweiteren zählt auch die Browser Optimierung, mit div hatte ich bis jetzt mehr Probleme von wegen Abstand usw. Aber im Grundsatz kann man meines Wissens mit beiden das Gleiche bewirken...


_"table"_ ist ein HTML-Element.
_"CSS"_ ist eine Formatierungssprache,  mit der man (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) *alle HTML-Elemente* gestalten kann, so auch das _"table"_-Element. In diesem Zusammenhang sollte eigentlich der Inhalt o.g. Zitats als kompletter Nonsens erscheinen und man sollte es sich zur _"gewohnheits Sache"_ machen, nur über Dinge zu urteilen, die man wirklich gut kennt.

Meine Meinung: Es gibt kein "Standardvorgehen" und es gibt in HTML außer DIV- und TABLE-Elementen auch noch andere. Es lohnt sich, diese mal anzusehen, anzuwenden und mit CSS zu gestalten. Dann erübrigt sich auch die Finalfrage aus dem ersten Post.


----------



## threadi (2. März 2011)

Es gibt kein "Standardvorgehen" - stimmt. Aber man verwendet auch weder <div> noch <table> um eine Seite aufzubauen. Die HTML-Elemente mit ihrer semantischen Bedeutung sind entscheidend. CSS dient dann lediglich zur Gestaltung wofür man höchstens <div> noch als Hilfsmittel für Gruppierung von Elementen verwenden kann. Tabellen sind wirklich nur für tabellarische Daten gedacht.


----------

